# Ok new england guys let see pic



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets see pics more snow coming friday and sunday $$$$$$$$$


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Not quite Friday yet........

ill be sure to get some pics and vids up after Fridays storm.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Snow*

We got a few inches on tuesday. They were calling for snow last night but we didn't get any. I will post any significant snow if we get it this weekend!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like we've only got about 20 hours to wait now. They're calling for 6-12 in my area with it starting 1-2/hr


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Depends on what report you listen to some say 8-12 and some say 4-6 in my area. I basically assume they have no real idea until it is over with.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Im hearing 8-14 now in CT. Ive had an expensive two days with my truck so im hoping my bad luck is gone for this storm. Serpentine belt got replaced then get it back and its leaking coolant cause the radiator hose wasnt tight then went to plow at 4am yesterday the 1inch of snow off my lots that we had and the altatinator went. I need as much snow as we can get cause at this point i havent been making any money. Ill post some pics when the snow is down


----------



## bmh1202 (Sep 29, 2001)

Started about 7.30 this ,orning here in central Pa. I have about 4" so far and it' snowing very hard at the moment.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Here you go!*

This was plowed at around 1300hrs. I just plowed again when i got home. We only got like six inches total.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Few more*

Just a few more shots. None from tonight, sorry!


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Why does your truck look familar???


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*You tell me!*



Plowinpro03;683639 said:


> Why does your truck look familar???


I see that your in central new york......which part? I drive 25 miles to work so I cover a good area getting there and back. I have also not seen my set up so I would assume you've seen me!


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

well, i cover a wide range, from about Laf, to and threw Syracuse, all the way up to Onedia. But, primarily Im in and around Syr. and South Onondaga....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally get a pic with the plow on....She might be old but she pushed through right around 11 inches.... I'll tell ya though not a driveway truck, This way the first time this truck was plowing and she has the turning radius of a double wide.... But overall she moved the white stuff really well... would make a great lot truck....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got in from my final cleanups...been plowing since 2pm yesterday...i thought i was a pretty good storm, i would say we got about 8 inches here! Now time to rest up for sunday night


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Not entirely sure how much we got, though I have to imagine it was between 8-10". I was out for a good 11 hours on Friday. Not many pictures as I was too busy trying to dodge around all the people out. Gotta love plowing in the day time.

- Dan


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

took lots of video of lil red pushin the snow. ill get them posted later.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Couple of the trucks and we thought it would be fun to cover my friends blazer in snow while he was away for a couple hours


----------

